# The Undertaker/WWE made an offer to Brock to face em at WrestleMania 27...



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

*The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar Exchange Words Following UFC 121*






Wonder what that was about.....


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Next co main event....
Brock vs The Undertaker! lmao.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

bahahaha brock had that look like "dude wut? i just got the crap beat out of me, you serious?"


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Serious i wonder what that was about...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What the hell was that about?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know maybe the Undertaker would kick Brock's a$$. He looked a lot bigger. All he'd have to do would be stuff Brock's takedowns and punch him in the face!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I seriously doubt that he could stuff Brock's takedowns.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

what the hell was that about...brock would lay a serious beat down on that old man.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice and classy from the Undertaker there. Asking him for a fight after he's just had his title taken away and in front of cameras. 'It's personal' ? Pretty sure he just made it more so. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Lesnar invites him up to the Minnosota wilderness


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Nice and classy from the Undertaker there. Asking him for a fight after he's just had his title taken away and in front of cameras. 'It's personal' ? Pretty sure he just made it more so.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Lesnar invites him up to the Minnosota wilderness


I didnt think he was asking him for fight, i think there might be more to it. Taker said himself hes way too old for mma


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

H-Deep said:


> I didnt think he was asking him for fight, i think there might be more to it. Taker said himself hes way too old for mma


I'd bet he was asking if he wanted to go back to do some pro wrestling. Considering Brock just got a straight up ass whoopin put on him the Undertaker might've seen it as an opportunity.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

He said 'You wanna do it'? Jesus, they really musn't like each other.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> I'd bet he was asking if he wanted to go back to do some pro wrestling. Considering Brock just got a straight up ass whoopin put on him the Undertaker might've seen it as an opportunity.


I think it could be. The rumour is Taker wants a match with him at wrestlemania. However saying that i dont where the its personal comes into it


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The Undertaker and Lesnar did not get along well when Lesnar came to WWE, which is rare because The Undertaker is one of the most well liked and respected professional wrestlers by the fans and by other wrestlers backstage. Brock had a reputation has a testosterone fueled pit-bull bully who was difficult to get along with backstage.

One of Brock's most notorious incidents was with Bob "Hardcore" Holly. Holly was known for wrestling very stiff matches as well as having an intense beleif in seniority, similar to rookies carrying other players' pads in football. Lesnar was controlling a segment with Holly and lifted him up for a powerbomb. Holly held his weight, so it was harder for Lesnar to lift him up properly. Holly's beleif was that "if you're a rookie, you don't control the match." Lesnar instead finished the manuver and broke Holly's neck. Lesnar has never once apologized, and even said bad things about Holly in several interviews.

The Undertaker and Holly are friends outside of wrestling. While The Undertaker is known to take on the mentor role with most young wrestlers, he took an antagonitic route to Lesnar because of his personal dislike of him. The Holly incident didn't help at all either.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Id be very surprised if Brock went back to the WWE, I'm sure there's a big payday in it for him, but he doesn't need it. I think he should fight someone else high in the rankings, then, providing he wins, take the winner of Cain/JDS.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Brock would have destroyed him if they went at it right there. The years of pro-wrestling must have made Undertaker think he is genuinely tough.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

OHKO said:


> Brock would have destroyed him if they went at it right there. The years of pro-wrestling must have made Undertaker think he is genuinely tough.


Maybe all those years in the WWE made Brock think he was genuinely tough.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Ari said:


> The Undertaker and Lesnar did not get along well when Lesnar came to WWE, which is rare because The Undertaker is one of the most well liked and respected professional wrestlers by the fans and by other wrestlers backstage. Brock had a reputation has a testosterone fueled pit-bull bully who was difficult to get along with backstage.
> 
> One of Brock's most notorious incidents was with Bob "Hardcore" Holly. Holly was known for wrestling very stiff matches as well as having an intense beleif in seniority, similar to rookies carrying other players' pads in football. Lesnar was controlling a segment with Holly and lifted him up for a powerbomb. Holly held his weight, so it was harder for Lesnar to lift him up properly. Holly's beleif was that "if you're a rookie, you don't control the match." Lesnar instead finished the manuver and broke Holly's neck. Lesnar has never once apologized, and even said bad things about Holly in several interviews.
> 
> The Undertaker and Holly are friends outside of wrestling. While The Undertaker is known to take on the mentor role with most young wrestlers, he took an antagonitic route to Lesnar because of his personal dislike of him. The Holly incident didn't help at all either.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBK1qvofK8
sheaaaat


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

haha Love 'Taker, obviously got some beef with Brock, that HIAC was brutal.. LOL


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

suck shit holly, taker go home and put on your whore make-up and look at urself in the mirror


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wookie said:


> Maybe all those years in the WWE made Brock think he was genuinely tough.


At least he managed to win a legend in MMA, and a former heavyweight champion. What has The Undertaker done? Knockout a guy at a bar? raise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Wookie said:


> Maybe all those years in the WWE made Brock think he was genuinely tough.


tough enough to be in 4 title fights in less then 2 years aftr surviving a hole in his stomach


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

dont be so sure everything u hear is clarity im sure it was greatly exagerated soo lesnar could try to gain whatever skills he could to his wwe list lol , he had that many fights because hes a draw not skill he earned money . Carwin lost the fight where as Cain didnt Lesnar is done and im glad end this train dana started !


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

haha .. the Undertaker was about to woop his ass a 2nd time!

not even his own WWE family like him..

That's how horrible a person he truly is..


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Props to Ariel in 20 years of watching the Undertaker, I can count on one hand the times I've actually seen Mark Calloway out of character.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

That was weird.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Brock would smash Taker in the octagon via donkey kong


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

There may have been bad blood once upon a time, but the wrestling world revolves around money, 1st and foremost. 

If the rumor is true that UT wants Brock for Wrestlemania, it would be a huge payout for Brock, UT, and the WWE. It would have been more so if Brock had won, but the draw is there regardless. 

UT took advantage of the situation to start the storyline. Let's see if anything unfolds.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont think he was challenging him to a fight because even a beaten up brock would man handle Undertaker and im a big fan of the Undertaker. To me it looked like they were talking about something only them 2 know about and that saying "You wanna do it" was enough for Brock to know what they were talking about. Clearly Undertaker didnt want it out in the open. 

I also want to say that i lost some respect for undertaker right there. W/e it was it could wait because Brock just lost a fight and is miserable. He didn't look happy looking at undertaker and just looked dissapointed when he turned his head away. Big :thumbsdown: undertaker.... you were one of the few wrestlers i liked and always heard good things outside of the ring.


According to a website, Dana white comments on the incident in this video.






Put on OP please.

starts around 2:30


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Wookie said:


> Maybe all those years in the WWE made Brock think he was genuinely tough.


yeah someone should have told him that they punch for real in mma


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Guys, he was clearly offering sex to Brock, I don't see how it could be taken any other way.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Ari said:


> The Undertaker and Lesnar did not get along well when Lesnar came to WWE, which is rare because The Undertaker is one of the most well liked and respected professional wrestlers by the fans and by other wrestlers backstage. Brock had a reputation has a testosterone fueled pit-bull bully who was difficult to get along with backstage.
> 
> One of Brock's most notorious incidents was with Bob "Hardcore" Holly. Holly was known for wrestling very stiff matches as well as having an intense beleif in seniority, similar to rookies carrying other players' pads in football. Lesnar was controlling a segment with Holly and lifted him up for a powerbomb. Holly held his weight, so it was harder for Lesnar to lift him up properly. Holly's beleif was that "if you're a rookie, you don't control the match." Lesnar instead finished the manuver and broke Holly's neck. Lesnar has never once apologized, and even said bad things about Holly in several interviews.
> 
> The Undertaker and Holly are friends outside of wrestling. While The Undertaker is known to take on the mentor role with most young wrestlers, he took an antagonitic route to Lesnar because of his personal dislike of him. The Holly incident didn't help at all either.


Most of this is completely true, however, your perception of Undertaker is slightly off. Whilst he is seen as a 'mentor' type backstage, this is not really in the spirit of him being a sage of advice or person to turn to for friendly constructive criticism. Holly is indeed an 'enforcer' backstage, however, Undertaker has always been the chief 'enforcer', with Holly his little minion. Rather than being a mentor, Undertaker is well known as being the man that runs the rule of seniority in the locker room, with a very hard line of discipline/iron fist treatment. He more scares the new blood with a reign of terror !

Conversely to being a mentor, Undertaker will treat you like shit and make you pay your dues repeatedly, until he eventually warms to a cold mutual respect after several years.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

I think The Undertaker was disappointed in how Brock preformed in that fight and he asked him if he really wants to do this


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Elitemajik said:


> I think The Undertaker was disappointed in how Brock preformed in that fight and he asked him if he really wants to do this


That is not the time to do it, especially in the public. This is something you talk about face to face, or even on the phone after a bit of time. Brock just got the shit beat out of him, and I doubt he really wants to hear something like that walking backstage, I mean.. who would?


----------



## TinTin (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe Undertaker told Brock before that he wouldn't make the switch from wwe to mma. When he said that comment to brock, maybe he was referring back to it again


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i don't believe anything i just saw. just more fake wwe beef. looks like a perfect opportunity to setup a return for brock to wwe at some point.


----------



## thejitz (Mar 29, 2010)

Personally I think it's not something big. 
I guess they already had a plan together after the fight (like to go to a movie together or whatever). Of course they both thought Brock would win in a decisive manner. I dont see any sign of hostility from Taker toward Brock.
Now that Brock looked like a hamburger, Taker hesitantly asked "Do you wanna do it" (read: do you still wanna do it despite all this mess?)

Brock gave the WTF look.

The way UNdertaker said it's personal means he doesnt want to reveal it to the public cos it's not something important or just to make it look more cooler or bigger that it really is by putting a hint of mystery.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This was either a setup for an Undertaker vs Brock WWE return match, or just an old fool being completely deluded and a huge *****, trying to act brave by picking a fight with a dude that just got beat up by a real fighter instead of a fake wrestling necrophiliac. 

If he really thinks he can fight Brock for real, he's gonna be unconscious in about 20 secs.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I really can't believe that anyone legitimately thinks the Taker was challenging him to a 'real' fight.

The only thing that "you wanna do it" meant?

a) A fight at Wrestlemania (that they would have said they'd talk about after the main event - obviously both expecting Brock to win, but even if he lost taker might have thought they'd still meet up to discuss it. That's maybe why he felt 'that said something right there' when Brock just glared at him and Ariel then asked if they were on good terms)

b)Something non-professionally motivated between them. Taker was obviously hurt by Brock's reaction/non-answer. 

I think Taker needs to realize Brock just got his butt kicked in a real fight and he's very emotional. You can ask your question, but don't take that reaction personally. I found that aspect somewhat silly.

We'll see what happens, but the Taker wasn't asking to fight him 'for real'. That's ridiculous.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with what Taker did it wasnt classless like beating your opponent and flipping him the bird getting right in his grill. This douche got what he was going to get sooner or later like come on people u really think this guy was deserving of holding the belt he came when there was no contenders took a belt that had no holder and was just a card draw plain n simple he beat guys that most top heavyweights would run through dont give me coutore shit hes as done as chuck . Lesnar will leave the UFC after his next loss


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Most of this is completely true, however, your perception of Undertaker is slightly off. Whilst he is seen as a 'mentor' type backstage, this is not really in the spirit of him being a sage of advice or person to turn to for friendly constructive criticism. Holly is indeed an 'enforcer' backstage, however, Undertaker has always been the chief 'enforcer', with Holly his little minion. Rather than being a mentor, Undertaker is well known as being the man that runs the rule of seniority in the locker room, with a very hard line of discipline/iron fist treatment. He more scares the new blood with a reign of terror !
> 
> Conversely to being a mentor, Undertaker will treat you like shit and make you pay your dues repeatedly, until he eventually warms to a cold mutual respect after several years.


This may be true to an extent, but the general consensus of the Unertaker backstage is that he's a nice, unselfish guy with alot of knowledge about the business. I've never once read about The Undertaker being a bully backstage while I've read several exerpts about how difficult Holly has been backstage. It was well known backstage during Lesnar's WWE years that The Undertaker had a pretty strong dislike of Lesnar due to his attitude backstage and wasn't shy about it either. Brock may be a humble hard-working guy, and it really hasn't been his fault that he was pushed so hard by both the WWE and the UFC. But does that mean he isn't or wasn't an ass? I know nothing about Brock's personal life and I'm not going to make any pre-conceived judgments, but Taker's dislike stemmed from Lesnar just being a rude, unpleasant person. Of course I'm sure that issues evolved from that and it really did develop into something personal that could be something other than the Holly incident.

My youngest brother is very smart, and got a full ride scholarship to play Safety at Oklahoma State. He's very modest, works hard, and doesn't boast about his accomplishments when he has every right to. However, he's not very fun to be around. He's rude, inconsiderate, and has no idea how to behave or interact properly with people. Within 5 minutes of meeting him, just about everyone says "that guy is an asshole" but has no clue about his accomplishments. 

I think part of it may have to do with Brock's background of being raised on an isolated farm in South Dakota. Typically people who live such lifestyles are often sheltered from the rest of the world and as such grow up experiencing minimal social interactions, and thus, have a difficult time relating to other people and have little knowledge of how to properly behave. They usually can't sense tone, and have no idea what kind of signals their body language is sending off.

I feel sorry for Brock. He got thrust into everything so quickly and he had a bit of a poor psychological reaction to it.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i dont think there is any way that this was taker challenging brock to a fight. As he said he is way too old for mma. Also he said its personal so it probably means something else. the way he mentioned that brock should train harder makes me think taker was talking about his fighting career.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That was just a weird moment. It just goes to show you how far Brock has evolved; he lost in a real fight, in real competition giving his all, while a trash talking fake wrestler who wouldn't last 10 seconds against Brock Lesnar in actual competition, takes a cheap shot from the cheap seats after downing a few beers.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock just wont take shit, I am sure people tried doing some initiations in WWE to him, he is the type of person that if you make him carry your pads, he will not be happy about it.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> Guys, he was clearly offering sex to Brock, I don't see how it could be taken any other way.


That is not the time to do it, especially in the public. This is something you talk about face to face, or even on the phone after a bit of time. Brock just got the shit beat out of him, and I doubt he really wants to hear something like that walking backstage, I mean.. who would?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> That was just a weird moment. It just goes to show you how far Brock has evolved; he lost in a real fight, in real competition giving his all, while a trash talking fake wrestler who wouldn't last 10 seconds against Brock Lesnar in actual competition, takes a cheap shot from the cheap seats after downing a few beers.


i think there is more to it than meets the eye. Something personal between the two of them.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

A few things i noticed were

Undertaker doesn't make an open friendly gesture at all he just kind of stares him down before he asks the question.

Brock doesn't look at Undertaker in a 'nice to see you' kind of way

Undertaker was clearly asked if they were cool with each other and he answers 'It's personal' You only answer like that if it's a no, if your friendly with the guy why wouldn't you just say so?

I think maybe Undertaker sees Brock as trying to distance himself to much from the WWE, he says they have 'background' and that the way Brock acted 'showed you something'. 

As for what the cryptic 'you wanna do it' hell knows what that means. My guess would be he told him he would fail in MMA (Being a huge fan) and was happy to see him get beaten. Anyway that's my 2 cents.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL that was a true WTF moment :thumb02:

I'm pretty sure he challenged him for a WWE match^^


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL that was a true WTF moment :thumb02:
> 
> I'm pretty sure he challenged him for a WWE match^^


I think it was Undertaker taking a shot at Lesnar for running like a coward. Probably was something to do with returning to wrestling because it is fake and Lesnar can't deal with the real thing.

Total speculation though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

It's too bad Undertaker wasn't 10-15 years younger I think he would have done decent had he chosen to go in MMA. He's quick and agile as hell for 7' 300lbs, has some boxing skills i believe and i'm assuming his reach is pretty big. That dude with some kickboxing and BJJ would be scary if only he wasn't 40 years old.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

rygu said:


> It's too bad Undertaker wasn't 10-15 years younger I think he would have done decent had he chosen to go in MMA. He's quick and agile as hell for 7' 300lbs, has some boxing skills i believe and i'm assuming his reach is pretty big. That dude with some kickboxing and BJJ would be scary if only he wasn't 40 years old.


Mark Calaway is 6'7.5" and 45 years old. He's billed at 298 lbs. by WWE, which means he probably weighs 270-280 lbs. max. 

http://www.celebheights.com/s/The-Undertaker-2798.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Undertaker


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Everybody knows that Undertaker was talking about wife-swappin.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I think it was Undertaker taking a shot at Lesnar for running like a coward. Probably was something to do with returning to wrestling because it is fake and Lesnar can't deal with the real thing.
> 
> Total speculation though.


You think he has ZERO Respect for what Lesnar achieved in the UFC??


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark Calaway is a joke. He'd last maybe 10 seconds against Lesnar inside the octagon.


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Mark Calaway is a joke. He'd last maybe 10 seconds against Lesnar inside the octagon.


You would obviously last longer than Taker though.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Mark Calaway is a joke. He'd last maybe 10 seconds against Lesnar inside the octagon.


why the hell is the idea of them fighting even coming up when he clearly said he has no intention of fighting in mma and is just a big fan. :dunno:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I re-watched it a couple times right now and its pretty clear that Undertaker and Brock dont like each other. He didnt say "You wanna do it" as in going to the movies like someone else mentioned. To me it pretty clearly sounds like he says "You are the one that wanted to do this sport" and now asking him if he still wants to after he realizes how real it is. When Ariel asks him who he was rooting for the undertaker says "That shows you something right there" which leads me to believe that it wasnt Brock he was rooting for or else he would have said it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> why the hell is the idea of them fighting even coming up when he clearly said he has no intention of fighting in mma and is just a big fan. :dunno:


He never said he had no intention of fighting in MMA; he did agree that if he were 20 years younger, it would be a "safe bet" he'd at least try MMA.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> You think he has ZERO Respect for what Lesnar achieved in the UFC??


Honestly Lesnar achieved being big. I was a big fan of his but you can't just give up every time someone punches you in the face. Lesnar was running scared out there, tripping over himself and everything... That isn't something he should be doing at this stage, he is not some inexperienced fighter anymore. He has 7 fights, 6 in the UFC and has been fighting nearly as long as Cain. He fought a good striker before and learned nothing from it(or was incapable of learning from it).

I think Undertaker thinks Lesnar is a quitter(left wrestling and then football when things got tough) and I am thinking he might be as well. Lesnar is a guy that has got by in life on his amazing ability in wrestling, football and the UFC. The question is does he really have the heart to come back from this and make himself into a champion.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

You mean will he come back to become a two-time champion. He's already won the belt, defended it twice, and had four title fights.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Undertaker was merely soliciting post fight shower sex.

All these other wild theories are baseless.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Honestly Lesnar achieved being big. I was a big fan of his but you can't just give up every time someone punches you in the face. Lesnar was running scared out there, tripping over himself and everything... That isn't something he should be doing at this stage, he is not some inexperienced fighter anymore. He has 7 fights, 5 in the UFC and has been fighting nearly as long as Cain. He fought a good striker before and learned nothing from it(or was incapable of learning from it).
> 
> I think Undertaker thinks Lesnar is a quitter(left wrestling and then football when things got tough) and I am thinking he might be as well. Lesnar is a guy that has got by in life on his amazing ability in wrestling, football and the UFC. The question is does he really have the heart to come back from this and make himself into a champion.


7 fights 5 in the UFC?? im probably being picky BUT its 7 fights and 6 in the ufc.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Typo



michelangelo said:


> You mean will he come back to become a two-time champion. He's already won the belt, defended it twice, and had four title fights.


No I mean will he become a true champion. Will he make himself into the best HW in the world. Or is he just going to give up and quit mma or show up just for the paycheck and fail to evolve his abilities.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Honestly Lesnar achieved being big. I was a big fan of his but you can't just give up every time someone punches you in the face. Lesnar was running scared out there, tripping over himself and everything... That isn't something he should be doing at this stage, he is not some inexperienced fighter anymore. He has 7 fights, 5 in the UFC and has been fighting nearly as long as Cain. He fought a good striker before and learned nothing from it(or was incapable of learning from it).
> 
> I think Undertaker thinks Lesnar is a quitter(left wrestling and then football when things got tough) and I am thinking he might be as well. Lesnar is a guy that has got by in life on his amazing ability in wrestling, football and the UFC. The question is does he really have the heart to come back from this and make himself into a champion.


You make some really good points. I think deep down Lesnar think's he's special, and that he deserves things more than others for whatever reasons he's convinced himself of. The guy transitions from high level sport to high level sport, he makes a shit ton of money because of his marketability, he's secluded from the world, he trains at his own gym with only the people he deems worthy of inviting, and he's clearly intolerant of others.

Brock has always risen to the top too fast if you ask me. In the WWE he was a 3 time WWE Champion from 2000-04, he won king of the ring, and the royal rumble. He accomplished a lot in the WWE in 4 short years. In 3 years he's become the UFC HW champ, defending his belt twice, facing the best competition UFC had to offer him, and being dubbed the baddest man on the planet; not to mention he entered having almost 0 MMA experience. Herring, Couture, Mir, Carwin, and Cain are all solid names on one's resume. He could honestly retire now and he would be remembered for years to come, what he achieved is impressive, lets not lie to ourselves.

He's still getting better, but after the whooping he got, he's going to have to earn his title shot now like everyone else in the division. This is the real test for Brock, he wont be getting special treatment anymore after that ass whooping unless he improves in his weaknesses. If he can do that, we might see him back at the top.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> tough enough to be in 4 title fights in less then 2 years aftr surviving a hole in his stomach


he was feed the title, while others have to earn it.

the key to victory over brock... punch him in the face, nuff said.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

chilo said:


> he was feed the title, while others have to earn it.
> 
> the key to victory over brock... punch him in the face, nuff said.


Like Couture earned it?

The HW division used to be a mess and a very weak division. It hasn't been until this last year it has started looking like a decent division with Lesnar, Carwin, Velasquez and Dos Santos.

Lesnar was "fed" the title shot because no one else was even close to deserving it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

WWE makes Brock a offer to fight at wrestlemaniaPosted By taz UFC News 
Well, now that cryptic msg "The Undertaker" delivered makes sense. He was a henchman for Vince. 

Dave Meltzer confirmed that World Wrestling Entertainment has made an offer to Brock Lesnar to face The Undertaker at WrestleMania 27.

It has also been said that brock is not going to say anything publicly for about two weeks.

It is still not clear if this would even be possible as it is likely that Brock's contract will not allow him to go to a different company and work even for a one time deal. Unless Vince pays the ufc to use him.


http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/WWE-makes-Brock-a-offer-to-fight-at-wrestlemania-10522


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ari said:


> The Undertaker and Lesnar did not get along well when Lesnar came to WWE, which is rare because The Undertaker is one of the most well liked and respected professional wrestlers by the fans and by other wrestlers backstage. Brock had a reputation has a testosterone fueled pit-bull bully who was difficult to get along with backstage.
> 
> One of Brock's most notorious incidents was with Bob "Hardcore" Holly. Holly was known for wrestling very stiff matches as well as having an intense beleif in seniority, similar to rookies carrying other players' pads in football. Lesnar was controlling a segment with Holly and lifted him up for a powerbomb. Holly held his weight, so it was harder for Lesnar to lift him up properly. Holly's beleif was that "if you're a rookie, you don't control the match." Lesnar instead finished the manuver and broke Holly's neck. Lesnar has never once apologized, and even said bad things about Holly in several interviews.
> 
> The Undertaker and Holly are friends outside of wrestling. While The Undertaker is known to take on the mentor role with most young wrestlers, he took an antagonitic route to Lesnar because of his personal dislike of him. The Holly incident didn't help at all either.





Sicilian_Esq said:


> There may have been bad blood once upon a time, but the wrestling world revolves around money, 1st and foremost.
> 
> If the rumor is true that UT wants Brock for Wrestlemania, it would be a huge payout for Brock, UT, and the WWE. It would have been more so if Brock had won, but the draw is there regardless.
> 
> UT took advantage of the situation to start the storyline. Let's see if anything unfolds.


Just found an article that explains Undertaker's cryptic msg to Brock. Check the new thread and source.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Lesnar isn't going to get much better until he gets rid of his current so called coach and training camp and go somewhere like Jackson mma or bob cook or even 
Mark deligratte(spelling).


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

not gonna lie, i would be so down to watch that


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Like Couture earned it?
> 
> The HW division used to be a mess and a very weak division. It hasn't been until this last year it has started looking like a decent division with Lesnar, Carwin, Velasquez and Dos Santos.
> 
> Lesnar was "fed" the title shot because no one else was even close to deserving it.


Exactly. As much as I hated watching Lesnar get a shitle tot  The HW division was just so weak.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

jongurley said:


> Lesnar isn't going to get much better until he gets rid of his current so called coach and training camp and go somewhere like *Jackson mma* or bob cook or even
> Mark deligratte(spelling).


if he went there, i guarantee he'll become the most boring fighter in MMA.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

That exchange sorta makes sense...

It's sorta like the the Undertaker was saying... "Now that you see what it feels like to get your ass kicked in the UFC... do you wanna give Wrestlemania a shot? Because you won't have to go thru that type of damage!"


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Like Couture earned it?
> 
> The HW division used to be a mess and a very weak division. It hasn't been until this last year it has started looking like a decent division with Lesnar, Carwin, Velasquez and Dos Santos.
> 
> Lesnar was "fed" the title shot because no one else was even close to deserving it.


couture is a much bigger name in mma than lesnar will ever be. years and experienced earned him the title shot... lesnar came in as a freak show, a joke, that dana hyped up and was fed it (the title) through a sippy cup.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It would make a lot of sense if this were a work.

It does smell very WWE-ish...

I wouldn't be surprised if Brock took Vince/Mark up on their offer.

That could be anywhere from a $4 to $6 million appearance fee sitting on the table.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's not like he was never a part of WWE so I know for a fact that would be a HUGE pay day for all involved. Question would be if Dana allowed it. 

Hahah...funny timing though from Undertaker. 

Brock looks at em and was like "WTF...I just took a beating and you're asking me this shit right now." 

Scenario: "The Undertaker" is undefeated in Wrestlemania and Brock is supposed to be a heel and take the fall. Instead he pounds on him in real life and submits em to show that his WWE days are truly over. I think that would single handedly kill the entire WWE franchise...ahha. 

That would be something...


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't see Dana ever allowing it.

However, its pretty clear, if true, that Lesnar would be pencilled in to end Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania and retire him.

Takers body is shot to ****, he's been on his last legs for quite a while now.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock would have to lay down and job for Mark. I'm not sure if Brock would be down for that.

HOWEVER, if he could negotiate an appearance fee of at least $6 million, plus a percentage of the PPV revenue...


An extremely underhanded, but clever move by Vinnie Mac. The old dog's got some tricks up his sleeve, and Dana


...NEVER....SAW....IT....COMING.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

If Brock is booked to lose to The Undertaker, Dana will never allow it. It will kill the credibility of the UFC. I doubt Vince will ever let Brock go over The Undertaker anyway. If The Undertaker is gonna lose to anybody at Wrestlemania, it will be John Cena. Why would Vince let Brock go back for 1 night and defeat a legend? Makes no sense.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Scenario: "The Undertaker" is undefeated in Wrestlemania and Brock is supposed to be a heel and take the fall. Instead he pounds on him in real life and submits em to show that his WWE days are truly over. I think that would single handedly kill the entire WWE franchise...ahha.
> 
> That would be something...


This is exactly what I was just thinking. Would be awesome if it turned into a real fight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

420atalon said:


> This is exactly what I was just thinking. Would be awesome if it turned into a real fight.


WWE would sue Brock till he goes bankrupt.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock will do what's in his best interest, financially. 

Right now, he's devastated from the loss, and also significantly pissed off that Dana didn't give him more time off after the Carwin fight.

The way McMahon engineered this "confrontation" is slimy but brilliant. I wonder if Dana and McMahon are brothers...


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i know a lot of people on here probably disagree but vince mcmahon > dana white


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

OHKO said:


> If Brock is booked to lose to The Undertaker, Dana will never allow it. It will kill the credibility of the UFC. I doubt Vince will ever let Brock go over The Undertaker anyway. If The Undertaker is gonna lose to anybody at Wrestlemania, it will be John Cena. Why would Vince let Brock go back for 1 night and defeat a legend? Makes no sense.


The decision would come from Undertaker. Undertaker's been ready to bow out for a while, the biggest possible way he could go out, is at WM to a legit MMA heavyweight, recently world champ, ' baddest man in the planet' who has already been a WWE superstar. If Taker is retiring on it, it doesn't have any effect on his stock for WWE. The mainstream media coverage, now that Brock is a former UFC champion, and the ppv rate, would be ENORMOUS ! All round win for everyone concerned. Lesnar may be the only guy Undertaer would give up his WM streak for. It would be Undertaker's first and only 'MMA fight', the one he's probably dreamed about in his own head a thousand times.

Furthermore, Undertaker is an old school wrestler from days gone by - a traditionalist. Traditionally, the greats in that industry all go out to a loss. Michaels and Flair would be recent examples of this.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Even Dana White admits that Vince is a bigger business man than him.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

kay_o_ken said:


> i know a lot of people on here probably disagree but vince mcmahon > dana white


In terms of grade A slimy, ruthless, business driven genius, then most definitely ! Vince is the original....


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

A conspiracy theory is developing where some believe that Brock, having been offered the UT match weeks ago, threw his match with Cain to get himself out of the "champion's clause" with UFC.

This would enable Brock to complete his fight contract with the UFC, then go back to the WWE for a huge payday. 

These theorists state that Brock's anger with Dana over the short turnaround time in between fights, along with the temptation of a potentially huge WWE payday, may factor into Brock's decision making. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Brock will do what's in his best interest, financially.
> 
> Right now, he's devastated from the loss, and also significantly pissed off that Dana didn't give him more time off after the Carwin fight.
> 
> The way McMahon engineered this "confrontation" is slimy but brilliant. I wonder if Dana and McMahon are brothers...


I agree. 

I think Dana and Lesnar got into a bit of a argument over how much time off Lesnar wants to take off, Dana was already saying that they but heads once in a while. I think Lesnar wanted to take more time off after the Carwin win because he just got off the illness and went straight to the gym, and now after this loss he wants to take time off and Dana doesnt sound to happy over him off for an extended period of time.

In the end, Brock will do what is best for his family in the long run, he is a family first type of person.

*edit* I also agree with a few other people here..

Vince >>>>>> Dana 

Even Dana admitted that Vince is a better businessman.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Talk about taking a leap backwards. I think I was about 11 years old when my brain was able to process that the crowds and fake garbage on the *WWF *is stupid.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's just really strange timing. I think they (WWE/Undertaker) thought that Brock would win as he said he was "shocked" about how the fight unravelled. 

Regardless who wouldn't watch Wrestlemania with both of em...haha. I know...I know it's fake as hell, but it's the entertainment business. If Dana White and the entire UFC brass shows up that would be seriously classic, but I think it's a bit of an homage as Vince has been around the promotions game for a long time. Before the UFC we only had boxing and WWF. Not sure how much longer boxing and wrestling will last. The hey days is over...enter MMA. 

Dollars and sense.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> I don't see Dana ever allowing it.
> 
> However, its pretty clear, if true, that Lesnar would be pencilled in to end Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania and retire him.
> 
> *Takers body is shot to ****, he's been on his last legs for quite a while now.*


No shit lmao, everyone's been saying it's been his last wrestlemania since WMX8 ...


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have one gigantic problem with the idea of Brock returning to the WWE simply for a gigantic payout; his own mentality.

The guy drives a regular 4x4, if money was still his main motivation, he never would have left the WWE. On top of this, the primetimes had Lesnar himself saying he'd driven ferraris and done all the luxurious things many people can only dream about, and he's bored of it.

He isn't a flashy guy, he's a determined guy. 
He would rather be fighting for the UFC heavyweight belt than a scripted one. Love him or hate him, Brock is a fighter with real grit and determination. He'll be back.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Crester said:


> Even Dana White admits that Vince is a bigger business man than him.


It's indisputable--McMahon took a freak circus sideshow and turned into the biggest PPV draw on the planet. 

Recruiting Lesnar would be seen as a major coup, until you realized he also retained the services of the likes of Mike Tyson, Floyd Mayweather, Liberace, Cindy Lauper, Lawrence Taylor, Pamela Anderson, among many, many others.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

when I saw the vid of Taker asking Brock "you wanna do it?" I smelled a rat something very WWE-ish about it


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

FredFish1 said:


> I have one gigantic problem with the idea of Brock returning to the WWE simply for a gigantic payout; his own mentality.
> 
> The guy drives a regular 4x4, if money was still his main motivation, he never would have left the WWE. On top of this, the primetimes had Lesnar himself saying he'd driven ferraris and done all the luxurious things many people can only dream about, and he's bored of it.
> 
> ...


I agree. Gotta give it to Vince for trying though...who knows. The most PPVs have all been with Brock on the card which is nuts. Only GSP comes close. I'm curious as to see what the payouts were and how much of a cut Lesnar gets from the PPVs. Anybody?


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

I smell a rat


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

See you at mania brock.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Not that its of much relevence, but I literally just turned over to Sky Sports in the UK (whatever WWF ppv is on it is free tonight) to see Undertaker being buried alive and 'killed'. For what must be the 425th time.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kinda depends on the UFC in my opinion. Having Brock go do wrestlmania would be freaking huge and could potentially make both promotions a lot of money. But is the UFC willing to take a step back from trying to be viewed as a legitimate sports organization in order to gain a big payday? I doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dana won't let this happen, he's not a retard.


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Not that its of much relevence, but I literally just turned over to Sky Sports in the UK (whatever WWF ppv is on it is free tonight) to see Undertaker being buried alive and 'killed'. For what must be the 425th time.


suuuure you did, bud. Sure you did.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

As the other poster was mentioning, it could actually help Dana's bottom line if Brock went "rogue" to do some entertaining in the WWE, and then returned to the UFC as an even BIGGER more hateable heel than ever. 

Look at the way this board is exploding now with anti-Brock flaming; Dana knows this translates into PPV buys; even the kids who stream here illegally are almost always willing to cough up $50 a couple of times a year to see the villain they "hate" the most potentially lose. 

Although ironically, they can't seem to stop talking about him and posting photos of him. Lesnar is practically a pin-up bad boy for these pimply faced internet geek boys, even more so than Arianny.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Heat02 said:


> suuuure you did, bud. Sure you did.


Ha, I expected such a comment ! The obvious, easy, jibe. I'll be the first to admit, I used to be big wrestling nut, but not for several years now. I enjoyed it for the athleticism, and the art in two guys creating a brilliant straight up wrestling match that pops the crowd. The Bret Hart's of the wrestling world. Those days are long gone, its been completely unwatchable to me for a long time.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

People believe in institutionalized religion, too. People believe the police are there to help them. Or that the military is here to protect us. 

At least wrestling fans know what they're watching is fake.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to love wrestling but since mma came around I can;t watch it anymore. Lesnar vs. the Undertaker would be sick though I would watch the events before the fight like raw etc to see the hype. But no way would i watch the fight.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe this is what Dana and Brock were butting heads over....Brock asked for a "leave", to go do a wwe match.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

No, WWE's plans are to match up Brock vs. UT at Wrestlemania next March/April. 

Brock wanted extra time to prepare for Cain.

I don't know how much difference any extra time would've made. I doubt Brock could've caught up to Cain's level of striking in such a short period of time. 

The time would have been more advantageous to let Brock recover from the damage he took against Carwin.

As I said before, I don't recognize the "new" Brock. He's incredibly timid; he cowers and panics even if touched only slightly. 

He got into some pretty good exchanges against Couture and Mur, and never backed up. 

Carwin and Cain are on a different level, but Brock has been hitting the panic button recently. 

How to fix that, I don't know.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

brocks not selling out to the wwe, but if he did that 1 match i think he would make it into a unscripted real fight


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you seen how the WWE is run nowdays with it's Justin Bieber like presentation? It's so PG you'd let your 3 year old watch it. No way Lesnar wants any part of that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> Have you seen how the WWE is run nowdays with it's Justin Bieber like presentation? It's so PG you'd let your 3 year old watch it. No way Lesnar wants any part of that.


it makes me sick to my stomach, i just to get cheap thrills about it about 5 years ago backwards, but now ughhhhhhhh


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ari said:


> Have you seen how the WWE is run nowdays with it's Justin Bieber like presentation? It's so PG you'd let your 3 year old watch it. No way Lesnar wants any part of that.


That Bieber is cute for a twelve year old lesbian.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> That Bieber is cute for a twelve year old lesbian.


cant wait to his voice breaks theen evryone will bun him alive


----------

